# New 2008 30 Qbhs



## TheShopshearfamily (Jul 27, 2008)

We traded in a Surveyor Hybrid camper this year and moved up to this big beauty! I am extremly happy with the Keystone Outback that purchased! The overall quality seems far above the Forest River.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new trailer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi TheShopshearfamily
















to Outbackers! 









AND Congrats on your new 30qbhs! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Congrats !!! NICE trailer. Enjoy.*


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new Outback!









Welcome to Outbackers.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey TheShopshearfamily....

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.









Enjoy using it.

Do you have family - kids/dogs/any other animals?


----------



## TheShopshearfamily (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure do! Wife, 2 boys ages 6 and 2 and two girls.....well small dogs but i cant say that too loud they dont exactly know they are dogs!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome.

You are going to love your Outback!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Howdy Yall!!!


----------

